# Dumb Question



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I see the initials "LOL" used quite a lot in posts. What is that exactly? There are some other initials I have seen used but less often and I can't remember what they are now. Actually, the only initials I recognize are "btw" and it doesn't take an Einstein to figure out what they mean. Back To Work, right? Just kidding.  

Jock


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

There is no such thing as a dumb question. Why, I remember when I asked this very same question.

LOL = Laughing out loud

ROFL = Rolling on the floor laughing

ROFLMAO = Rolling on the floor laughing my a** off

btw, you did say that you figured out btw, right?


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Jock you are very sweet


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Thanks guys. Now I know all the secret codes, I feel I really belong. :bounce: :bounce:   

Jock


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

yw Jock. np at all.

N


----------



## shekharbhargava (Feb 3, 2002)

*Acronyms:*

AAMOF as a matter of fact 
BBFN bye bye for now 
BFN bye for now 
BTW by the way 
BYKT but you knew that 
CMIIW correct me if I'm wrong 
EOL end of lecture 
FAQ frequently asked question(s) 
FITB fill in the blank 
FWIW for what it's worth 
FYI for your information 
HTH hope this helps 
IAC in any case 
IAE in any event 
ICL in Christian love 
IMCO in my considered opinion 
IMHO in my humble opinion 
IMNSHO in my not so humble opinion 
IMO in my opinion 
IOW in other words 
LOL lots of luck or laughing out loud 
MGB may God bless 
MHOTY my hat's off to you 
NRN no reply necessary 
OIC oh, I see 
OTOH on the other hand 
ROF rolling on the floor 
ROFL rolling on floor laughing 
ROTFL rolling on the floor laughing 
RSN real soon now 
SITD still in the dark 
TIA thanks in advance 
TIC tongue in cheek 
TTYL talk to you later 
TYVM thank you very much 
WYSIWYG what you see is what you get 
<G> Grinning 
<J> Joking 
<L> Laughing 
 Smiling 
<Y> Yawning

*More Acronym Meanings:*

AFAIK As far as I know 
AFK Away from keyboard 
AISI As I see It 
AYST Are you still there? 
BAK Back at keyboard 
BBL Be back later 
BF Boyfriend 
BOC But of course 
BOS/BRS Big orange/red switch 
BOT Back on topic 
BRB Be right back 
BTW By the way 
CE Creative editing 
CMH Cross my heart 
CUL Catch/see you later 
CUL8R See you later 
CWYL Chat with you later 
D&C Duck and cover 
DBA Doing business as 
DUCWIC Do you see what I see 
DYHWIH Do you hear what I hear 
E2EG Ear to ear grin 
EOD End of discussion 
EOL End of lecture 
F2F Face-to-face 
FAQ Frequently asked questions 
FITB Fill in the blank 
FOAF Friend of a friend 
FTASB Faster than a speeding bullet 
FWIW For what it's worth 
FYA For your action 
FYI For your information 
GA Go ahead 
GD&R Grinning, ducking, and running 
GF Girlfriend 
GGN Gotta go now 
GIGO Garbage in, garbage out 
GIWIST Gee I wish I'd said that 
GMTA Great minds think alike 
GRUIT Get real you impudent thing 
HHOJ Ha ha only joking 
HHOK Ha ha only kidding 
HTH Hope this helps 
IAC In any case 
IANAC I am not a crook 
IANAL I am not a lawyer 
IBM Inadequate, but marketable 
ICUR I see you are 
IDBI I don't believe it 
IDC I don't care 
IDTS I don't think so 
ILIWTPCT I love it when the plan comes together 
ILY I love you 
IMBO In my biased opinion 
IMHO In my humble opinion 
IMI I mean it 
IMNSHO In my not so humble opinion 
IMO In my opinion 
IMVHO In my very humble opinion 
INPO In no particular order 
IOW In other words 
IRL In real life 
JAM Just a minute 
JIC Just in case 
JJ Just joking 
KISS Keep it simple, stupid 
KWIM Know what I mean? 
L8R Later 
LLTA Lots and lots of thunderous applause 
LOL Laughing out loud 
LTNS Long time no see 
MCIBTY (SN) My computer is better than yours (so nyah!) 
MFG More friendly garbage 
MORF Male or female 
MOTOS Member of the opposite sex 
MOTSS Member of the same sex 
MYOB Mind your own business 
NBD No big deal 
NERD National Establishment for Real Dorks 
NIMBY Not in my back yard 
NRN No reply necessary 
NTL Nevertheless 
OATUS On a totally unrelated subject 
OIC Oh, I see 
OTC Over the counter 
OTOH On the other hand 
OTTOMH Off the top of my head 
OTW On the whole 
OWTTE Or words to that effect 
POV Point of view 
PPP Petty pet peeve 
PTMM Please tell me more 
PTUM Please tell us more 
ROFL Rolling on floor laughing 
ROTBA Reality on the blink again 
RSN Real soon now 
SBT Strange but true 
SO Significant other 
SOP Standard operating procedure 
TANJ There ain't no justice 
TANSTAAFL There ain't no such thing as a free lunch 
TCB Taking care of business 
TCS Take care sweetheart 
TGAL Think globally, act locally 
TGIF Thank God it's Friday 
TIA Thanks in advance 
TINALO This is not a legal opinion 
TINAR This is not a recommendation 
TINWIS That is not what I said 
TLA Three letter acronym 
TOJ Tears of joy 
TOY Thinking of you 
TPTB The powers that be 
TTBOMK To the best of my knowledge 
TTFN Ta-ta for now 
TTM To the moderator 
TTT That's the truth 
TTYL Talk to you later 
TTYRS Talk to you real soon 
TWIU That's what I understand 
TY Thank you 
UTC Under the counter 
UTT Under the table 
WHAK With hugs and kisses 
WMRS Write me real soon 
WRT With regard/respect to 
WYSIWYG What you see is what you get 
YAOTM Yet another off topic message 
YHGASP You have got a serious problem 
YWSYLS You win some, you lose some


----------



## palmier (Oct 17, 2000)

oh my gosh, I never knew.....I mean omg,Ink


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Well you learn something new everyday or WYLSNE


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

NK, Brad.

Actually, there's a whole host of others that are fairly specific to individual communities. Such as:

WTG! = Way to go!
GJ! = Good job!
WD! = Well done!

See those all the time in the quiz chats, for example.

For the most part, other than the laughing acronyms...I see ty, yw, np, cya, brb, btw, omg, gbu and oic more than anything else. I'm a computer geek for sure - but not THAT big of a geek!!!!!

Oh! And every once in a while a Pooh fan who uses TTFN!

No offense ShekharBhargava - don't mean to imply that you are a bigger geek than me by any means!


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

ShekharBhargava can you fing this acronym for me?

MMA

Thanks


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

Don't forget

FUBAR


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

AItSpty cttat a ltf. Iitdtt smw, wn ettlsydhttsmsc, ogDSsydhttaa! Octbcalo! imho


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

*Translation:*

_Actually I think Shek proved that you can take this acronym thing a little too far. If it's that difficult to type so many words, why not either take typing lessons so you don't have to take so many short cuts, or get Dragon Speaking so you don't have to type at all! One can take being clever a little overboard imho _


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

C(rose) yavsp 

MMA


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

If you want to know the truth, Chrose...I couldn't agree more!

That's why I only use a handful and obnoxiously type out many of the shortcuts anyway....

except lol....that is just too handy. HA!


----------



## bdwillms (Feb 26, 2001)

WTC, RIP


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Athenaeus, I know MMA, But I will keep it to myself


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Viv,
You are not the first person to tell me that!:bounce:


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

But I am the most "ancient" one


----------



## starlite (Feb 9, 2002)

Exactly what I was going to say! A wise person once told me:
"if you don't ask any questions, you sure aren't going to get any answers!!" 

And it's true - there is no such thing as a dumb question. I remember the first week online I wondered what the heck that meant too - guess we've all "been there"! So don't worry about asking that one! 

After all I saw posted - you're going to be a pro and know more than most!


----------



## marzoli (Nov 17, 2000)

¿I.I.T.Y.W.I.M.W.Y.B.T.B?
Seen on the wall of a Mexican restaurant! Took me a while to figure it out--but that was way before I got started on ChefTalk!


----------



## starlite (Feb 9, 2002)

Now that one I'm not even going to try - whoa!


----------

